# Wallpaper (Computer desktop background)



## canteus

I would like to know what the word is for "wallpaper" and I mean the paper that you set as a background on your computer desk.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## daemang

I think you want to know "브로마이드".
Look up the word on Naver.


----------



## Kross

canteus said:


> "wallpaper"



I prefer calling the word "월페이퍼" as prounced in English. And I heard it is also referred to as "배경 화면 그림".


----------



## kenjoluma

A background on your "computer desk"?

You mean, "computer screen", right? Then 배경화면 is probably the best answer you want.


----------



## yonh

Microsoft officially translated the English terms into Korean:
Desktop - 바탕 화면
Wallpaper - 배경 화면(picture) or 배경 무늬(pattern)


If you want more translated terms, check out here:
http://www.microsoft.com/Language/Default.aspx


----------

